# CO2 Basics! new to Co2



## Adanac00 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello all

I am rather new to Planted tanks and like everyone else after getting the plated tank bug i want to look at Co2.

I was using Flourish Excel and also flourish but i am finding that in the 75g tank it goes pretty quick. 

I am not running a high tech tank i would just like to see more growth from my Java Ferns and Anubis and some other low tech plants. 

Can anyone give me some ideas of how i can get a little Co2 into my tank without breaking the Bank. I would be happy with a little Co2 i dont need to go heavy on the amount just enough to help a little bit! I would like to stay away from DIY bottles as its in my living room and the wife might not like that.

I thought about some of the Small Fluval systems for the 20g tanks just to see what happens and then maybe add a paintball canister to it instead. Any ideas totally lost and confused!

Adanac00


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Look into Metricide. You'll get a gallon or so jug. Might be a cheaper option even for a 75g. I remember having it delivered to my door and I think it was under $50. The problem with the disposables and paint balls is you save a little bit at first, and then end up paying for it later with refills big time.

Read up on the safety and dosing of Metricide though before you commit to purchasing it.

Just a thought since it's not a high tech tank.


----------



## Adanac00 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you effox i am thinking this might be the solution although i would enjoy not having to dose daily but oh well it looks like a decent price for 1 gal and can last alot longer then excel!

Adanac00


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, double check the dosage (essentially twice the strength of excel), but when I was using it on my tanks I think I only did it 2 or 3 times a week, not every day. 

It's definitely not something you want to get in your eyes\inhale through the nose, or even on your skin. Check the safety precautions for sure. I had 2 10g and a 29g I was dosing, I ended up giving the jug away with over half of it left, so it won't break the bank, some time in the future if you like the results but want to go canister, that options is always available without incompatible equipment\waste of expense.

If you do go this route do your diligence with dosages\safety, and don't use that little activator bottle, just toss it away.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I used to dose 30mL of metricide every 2 days in my 50 gal and that was a little much - I noticed some of my plants turning to mush. I would say that you can safely dose 30mL x2 a week in a 75gal tank.

If you plan on using CO2 then you will probably see the results you are looking for with 1-2 bubbles per second and not have to refill as often. Just to give you an idea I inject around 3 bubbles per second (7 hours/day) into my 50gal and I have to change out my 10lb tank around every 4 months.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used the paintball system, I just wouldn't recommend it. I'd say a 5-10lb tank would be the soundest investment long term.

Another perk of metricide is you won't have unsightly equipment in your living room, and wouldn't increase any decibels.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

It only now that I have heard of metricide. Where can we get this as I want to try using it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bowers Medical Supply is where I ordered it from. The head office is located in Richmond: Unit 9 - 3691 Viking Way, Richmond, BC V6V 2J6


Give them a call at (604) 278-7566 as I'm not sure where the ship from. I believe you want Metricide 14, so double check this info provided.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks effox! I just called them and they have 2 left.

What do you use to measure this? syringe?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I use a syringe to determine the mL put into the tank. How big is your tank again?

Also, the metricide should come with an activator. *DO NOT* mix in the activator - you can just throw that out.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a 30 and a 33 gal


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's more information for using CO2: 




Also, it's very important to recognize that even though Excel and Metricide is often referred to as "Liquid Carbon" it is not a direct substitue to CO2.
Here is more information on it:


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Reckon


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

When I have just dosed the tank with metricide can I put my hand in the tank water?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a medical grade sterilizing solution from my understanding. My skin had reactions to just normal tank water without dosing it. I'd avoid it, you may have an allergy to it, and even if not, I'd wash my hands\arms with soap water immediately after anyways.

This isn't stuff you want to get on yourself\in your eyes\drink\inhale.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks effox!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If you want a nice planted tank, save up for a proper Co2 system. All other methods simply don't compare. $215 will buy you a full setup and take your tank to a whole new level.

With that being said you don't need Co2 to have a nice planted tank. You just need faster growing plants than anubias and Java fern. Try hygrophilia species or even some crypt species grow fast and will do great without Co2. Lighting is also a factor. Too much light on slow growing plant can cause algae. Their needs to be a balance of light/fertz/Co2.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, I've been wanting to get a CO2 setup for a while and been saving up for it


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I am not an expert but I have been using an aquatek mni and a 20 oz paintball... by refills are 7$ at Badlands and I refill about every 2.5 months. I set at about 1-2 bubbles per second. I have moderate intensity LED light from Beamswork. After a large after a water change I add a little bit of trace ferts (about half of recommended...I have lots of fish in the tank as well) just to make sure there not a limiting factor for modest growth. I have mainly stem plants ludwigia repens and such and I am pretty happy with my growth. I trim about once every three weeks and my colours are good. I have said it before...you can have a medium tech for a less cost. I will probably end of spending more in refills over the course of a few years, but everything fits in the cabinet under the tank and I am able to have CO2 and growth and colour I am happy with. Obviously, I would not be as successful with the more demanding carpet plants, but I have had great success with stem plants as well as some lower bushier varieties so that my tank looks quite lush.Also, it is primarily a fish tank versus a manicured gardern. I see pictures of high tech tanks that balance both fish keeping and aquascaping...that represents a real pinnacle of the hobby and I love seeing them, but I am not there yet. That being said I still get a lot of joy out what I have been about to do for the amount I spent.


----------

